# My New Year Starting From A



## klappco (Dec 28, 2020)

Got this one spinning this morning from my jazz shelves. Moving on to some Albinoni next. Then to B I'm thinking Art Blakey and CPE Bach.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm guessing Xenakis is in your future.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm guessing Xenakis is in your future.


Just a bit earlier than Zemlinsky.


----------

